# 2013 BowCast at the bird!



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

We had a blast today at bowcast. We arrived at 9:30. Signed in and caught the tram by seconds. Arrived at the top around 10:30. Started hiking down and decided to shoot the exotic course today. We liked how they had the 2 courses set up this year. They started in the same spot and branched off from there. It was an easier hike this year with more targets. The longest shot today was a pig at 93 yards. I would say the best target of the day was a sheep off a cliff. It was only 26 yards but shooting off the cliff was pretty neat. There was a lot of people today but it went smooth and only waited a few minutes to shoot on the lower targets. This is my favorite archery shoot of the year and we can't wait to head up tomorrow to shoot the North American course. If you haven't been to bowcast I would highly reccomend it. They have 3 courses with 3 different types of hiking and distances. Anywhere from 30 yard targets to 90 yards. The lower course is easy to hike and shorter distances. They also have a youth course this year.


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

I went up yesterday also and had a blast, that is definitely a great mountain to set up a 3D course on. The smoker round was good and the guys running it were great, thanks to Team Passin Through for making it fun. Next year though we are planning on doing a multiple day pass, there is no way you could possibly shoot all the targets in one day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did the upper intermediate course yesterday with a buddy. Went up with six arrows came home with 2... :? Shot like total sh*t the first half, -O,- then pulled my head out of my butt and finished strong. My old knees are barkin at me today... Lotta fun and cool set-up. I think they did a very good job of it this year. Good job guys!

BTW. Where were all my Traditional brethren out there? I was the ONLY guy walking around with a stick bow ALL DAY! Pussies!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

We finished up with the north american course today. Everything from my hips down is killing me. Only lost 1 arrow this weekend. We had a lot of fun today shooting the other course but I would say the course we shot yesterday was set up a little better. Bowcast did a great job this year with the targets and the vendors had some great things at the booths. I got a great deal on a 1/2 dozen gold tips for only $35. Looks like we are headed to main canyon next weekend.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Huge improvement over last year. The support staff was great and the courses were a lot of fun. wish i would have been able to shoot more but i'm looking forward to next year's shoot.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I took my staff down on Friday and we shot the "Elite" course. I agree it was better than '12, not quite as good as 2011... I'd do it again, but I can't afford the time to go for the full event. After getting home I packed my deep woods gear in my new R7 Pack by Blacks Creek and went scouting in Wyoming Saturday and Sunday... My 12 yr old and I caught a couple dozen of the most beautiful Bonneville cuts I've ever seen...all between 13 and 22 inches, and we hiked another 7-8 miles in Snowbird like terrain... my knees and thighs are feeling the Bird now!!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet they are. I feel down my stairs when I was headed to work this morning. I have never lost all the strenght in my legs like this before. I'm getting fat and old!


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome shoot. weather was perfect, spending time shooting with my buddies, only had 2 arrows that got destroyed. great day to shoot 3D..
the next I sure felt the pain in my legs though. could hardly walk for two day..
but its all worth it. will be back again next year for sure....


----------

